# Using a Squeegee to spread finish? Poly-U on a table top or something tougher?



## Holz_und_Geschichte41 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am at the point where I am staining the base and table top of my future dining room table. That part is sorted out. For the finish though I am a bit torn and uninformed. Would a normal polyurethane finish work as the table top will experience years of use? Also, from my previous finishing experience with polyurethane it can sometimes not set evenly. Has anyone used a squeegee (sp?) to reduce that from happening, for an even spread? Considering the surface area it seems like a good idea but…..never tried it and I don't want to make a mistake that could have been avoided by seeking out good advice.

Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Ryan, the easiest durable finish for your table top is a waterborne poly floor finish. Apply a light first coat and smooth it back with 220 paper or maroon Scotchbrite. Follow with two full wet coats without over brushing. After a couple days, rub it out with 0000 steel wool and Butcher's or Johnson wax. Polish with an old tee shirt or towel.

I like Bona Mega the best, but that may be hard to find. Second choice is Varathene.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ryan, listen to Clint.
The squeegee is like a trowel.
Finishing is work. There is no such thing as an easy, brainless finish. Spend the same time in finishing as ya spent in building an object. The rewards are worth the time spent.
Bill


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd spray it or thin and wipe it on but would definately stay away from the squeegee.


----------

